# ONLY pooping in wheel!



## mollybee93 (Sep 23, 2013)

My baby hedgie Buttercup is a total sweetheart. she's about 9 weeks old and already never balls up, even for the vet. She loves to explore and loves belly rubs. however, she ONLY poops on her wheel! and then she steps in it and tracks it around the whole wheel. so every morning I have to scrub out the wheel. On the bright side, her cage stays clean everywhere else, but the wheel is difficult to clean. Any suggestions? Not sure how I would go about litterbox training or if it would work. Any brands of wheels that are easy to clean? I have a "Wodent Wheel" so I have to take apart the whole thing to clean it since it just has small openings for her to get in and out of the wheel. Thanks!


----------



## veewimmer (Feb 17, 2011)

Awe, Buttercup sounds like such a good girl! I'd suggest getting a bucket wheel. They're a lot easier to clean and you don't have to take everything apart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

its OK. hedgehog in the wild use the bathroom while running so shes just doing what she dose naturally its alright there's nothing to fear. A wheel that's very easy to clean is a Carolina storm wheel. And i have heard if you in the US they get to your house very fast. Also my hedgehog dose not know how to use a wheel shes a year old and we got her 5 days ago shes never had a wheel do you guys have any tips to teach her how to use a wheel. Those wodent wheels look impossible to clean.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Molly:
That's pretty normal hedgehog-behaviour. I'd suggest trying a different wheel. You can DIY a bucket wheel, buy a bucket wheel from several of the breeders on this forum (including the Carolina Storm Wheel), or buy the largest available size of a Comfort Wheel or a Flying Saucer Wheel.

Apparently, the wodent wheel can also be problematic because if you have a hedgehog like mine who likes to suddenly stop & stick his head out when he runs, he can bonk his head or get injured getting caught in the hole. Hedgehogs are not particularly graceful animals. :\

Eicg:
You'll get more responses if you start a new thread instead of hijacking Molly's, but apparently some people have taught their hedgehogs to use the wheel by plopping them in, then gently turning it so they learn how to run in it.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

i don't know how to start a tread


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Eicg, you question about how to post new threads was already answered here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/8-hhc-chat-days-times-3.html.

When you go to the main forum page, http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/, click on a specific forum topic like "health," "diet and nutrition," "housing and accessories," etc., and click on whatever subtopic your question is about. Before any of the threads are listed, above the brown outline of the box, there's a button that says "New Thread". Click that to post a new thread. Please also make sure that you're posting your questions under the appropriate topics.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

thx


----------



## mollybee93 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks all! I think I will try a bucket wheel. This thing is such a pain to clean. And to eicg, my hedgie took a little while to learn how to use the wheel. I'm sure yours will get the hang of it eventually.


----------

